# Nissan Sentra 93 ECCS Idle doesn't change



## criz360 (Nov 3, 2012)

hi guys,

i've tried to clean my iacv and aac motor due to erratic idling and hesitation. i've tried to test the car but still it is jerking most especially when A/C is On. I've also clear MAF sensor with sensor safe carb clearner. 

What could be the problem?

TIA


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be any of a number of things, from something as simple as needing a tune-up or a bad distributor to possibly a timing chain issue (the upper chain tensioners have been known to fail on the GA16DE engines with a lot of miles on them. Have you checked it for stored codes?

Welcome to TROUBLECODES.COM


----------



## criz360 (Nov 3, 2012)

don't know how to check codes in engine.  my distributor has oil inside the cap.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Sounds like it's time for a new distributor.....

Start by cleaning your current cap and rotor to get the oil off and see if that helps. the oil may have messed up a couple other things in there too but start cheap and work your way up..

what engine?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

For reading codes, start here: http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/84062-how-manually-pull-define-ecu-error.html

And to answer the engine question, HATE, I'd bet smj is correct about the GA16DE.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, the oil in the cap may have been a clue. But since the OP hasn't replied since November 4th, who knows?


----------



## criz360 (Nov 3, 2012)

problem solved! my car is sold! 

i guess the main problem is the steering wheel pump. every time i turn hard to left the engine starts loosing its power and rev lowers to 500 and almost dying when A/C is on.


----------



## criz360 (Nov 3, 2012)

problem solved! my car is sold! 

i guess the main problem is the steering wheel pump. every time i turn hard to left the engine starts loosing its power and rev lowers to 500 and almost dying when A/C is on.


----------

